# iPad contacts sur une carte Plan



## Chrisdfr (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un carnet d'adresses qui regroupe pas mal d'adresses de magasins et contacts sur Paris, même si ça pourrait être ailleurs... Est ce qu'il existe un moyen d'utiliser Plan (ou un autre service équivalent de Google) qui afficherait les positions de mes contacts au fur et à mesure de mes déplacements ? De cette manière je pourrais voir quels contacts se trouvent à proximité de l'endroit où je me trouve ou planifier mes parcours


----------



## Lauange (19 Novembre 2013)

Salut, xpoint fait très bien cela.  Son utilisation est très simple.


----------



## Chrisdfr (13 Mai 2014)

Je déterre ce sujet car l'application d'alors n'existe plus. Est ce que quelqu'un connait un équivalent ?

Merci


----------

